# The Akinator



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 8, 2012)

This is one of my favorite games to play. I have only stumped him twice.

Akinator, the Web Genius

(And don't worry about it asking for your name and age. I always put Bill Cosby and 10000)


*                   CAN YOU STUMP THE AKINATOR?*


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 8, 2012)

he was soooooooo close. I was thinking of Frodo, but he guessed Bilbo! Was fun though


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 8, 2012)

He guessed Buffy correctly.


----------



## Devor (Aug 8, 2012)

He accurately guessed the _Lich King_ from World of Warcraft.  I couldn't believe how fast he got there.

(edit) And now it guessed right again, Leonard from the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know how long it takes to stump him, but he guessed wrong twice.  He got Logen Nine-fingers on the 3rd try.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 9, 2012)

Not bad...two out of three.


----------



## Devor (Aug 9, 2012)

That was creepy . . . . it took him a long time, and he guessed wrong once, but he accurately guessed Katrina, the vampire girl who's boss of Quest for Glory 4.  The thing is, I didn't think he was even close to it when he had it.  Also, he accurately guesses things like "You!" or "Your Neighbor."


----------



## Aosto (Aug 10, 2012)

It guessed Kyler Stern from the night angel trilogy...That's actually a little freaky, because I remember everything about the character but couldn't for the life of me remember the name.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 10, 2012)

It guessed wrong three times, and I gave it a couple of wrong answers, and it took at least 70 questions, but it got Tenchi Muyagi from _Tenchi Muyo_. Not many distinguishing characteristics there.

Later. This time I tried Richard Nixon. I thought it had me, and then it asked three more questions, all repeats. Strange.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 10, 2012)

I defeated Akinator with Iolo from the Ultima series.  But I'm not sure if I answered all the questions correctly.  I'm pretty sure I did though!


----------



## Ireth (Aug 13, 2012)

Stumped him once with Rosie Cotton from LOTR. He got it the second time though. XD


----------



## FireBird (Aug 13, 2012)

He got stupid Jack Ryan from stupid Bioshock... *grumbles*


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumped it with Jorj X. McKie. This reinforces my theory that nobody has read Frank Herbert (apart from the _Dune_ books) since his passing in 1986.

Stumped it again with William Guppy from _Bleak House,_ although I suspect it would have trouble with most characters from Dickens.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes I can stump him. He didn't get Ronnie Soak/Kaos the milkman/former horseman of the apocalypse who left before they got famous from Discworld.

Edit: Also stumped Akinator with British comedian Chris Addison and Iranian-British comedian Shappi Khorsandi. I feel like a god!


----------

